# Low Wattage T5HO lamps



## rdevarona (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello all,

Do any of you guys have any feedback on any of the low wattage T5HO lamps available now? I'm looking for either positive or negative opinions on the GE 47W or Philips 49W T5HO lamps in particular, but opinions on any of the others are welcomed. 

Thanks in advance. 

rdv


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

We just put six fixtures of the 6 tube ones in the town shop for our town. Very good lights.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

rdevarona said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Do any of you guys have any feedback on any of the low wattage T5HO lamps available now? I'm looking for either positive or negative opinions on the GE 47W or Philips 49W T5HO lamps in particular, but opinions on any of the others are welcomed.
> 
> ...


When I asked Google, I got minimum starting temperature of 0F for GE 49W, -20F for GE 54W but GE brochure doesn't list starting temperature for 47W, so unless specifically advised otherwise from GE, assume it is not reliable below 60F. 

34W T12, four foot T8 25 and 28W are limited to no colder than 60F while F40T12/F32T8 are good down to 0F or -20F all depending on ballast.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rdevarona said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Do any of you guys have any feedback on any of the low wattage T5HO lamps available now? I'm looking for either positive or negative opinions on the GE 47W or Philips 49W T5HO lamps in particular, but opinions on any of the others are welcomed.
> 
> ...


If you are using T-5 HO's just use the 54 watt lamps.

Low wattage lamps give you less light and are very sensitive to cold air so don't waste your money.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm always afraid to use an oddball lamp, for fear it won't catch on and I'm stuck with an installation that will need mix and match lamps in the future. For that reason, if I'm doing T5HO's, it's the 54 watt lamps they get.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I'm always afraid to use an oddball lamp, for fear it won't catch on and I'm stuck with an installation that will need mix and match lamps in the future. For that reason, if I'm doing T5HO's, it's the 54 watt lamps they get.


F54T5/HO 49W lists starting temperature as 0F, which should cover most applications.


----------

